# Lowe 1436L



## back4more (Feb 24, 2011)

I dont currently have this boat, but this is a project I did back in 2009. wish I would have kept it  but at the time I had about $4,000 in it and felt it was waaaaaaay too much.

Unlike the super set-ups on other custom jons, I tried to keep this relatively simple. The boat is a 2008 Lowe 1436L, the trailer is a 2009 continental, the motor is a 2007 Mercury 9.9 four stroke, and the trolling motor is a 40 lb thrust Minn Kota. Everything was bought 5 weeks before the finished pics were posted. Boat and trailer bought new, motor slightly used.

deck frame - 1/8 x 1-1/4 x 1-1/4 aluminum angle. 






these two vertical legs were eventually welded (see front floor pic below)





frame screwed to rib





floor - 3/4 untreated plywood, added thompsons water seal





front floor, under deck storage. you can see where the deck legs were welded





on the port (left) side, is what I call my accessory rail. I really wanted to have the rod holder and the rods would not fit right unless the holder was mounted at a certain height, so I added the 2x4 . switch box has a fuse board in it. controls power to the fish finder, bilge pump and front and rear lights










trolling motor mount (screw overkill ? :lol: ) up until this mount I had a hard time making a sturdy mount so I just went all out.





rear





all 4 rod holders in





on the water and almost ready to fish (just had to plug i rod holders)


----------



## Oldgeek (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice setup! I have an older Lowe 1640 that I plan to do almost the same setup. I take my grandsons fishing so I like having the lower floor areas to keep them in the boat. Did you put anything under your floors like foam?


----------



## back4more (Feb 24, 2011)

nope, no foam under the floor. would that be for noise reduction?


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice work. I like your trolling motor bracket.


----------



## rmzachar (Feb 24, 2011)

Any more pictures of what you did? I have the same boat that I'm going to start working on once it warms up around here. Nice to see another 1436L!


----------



## back4more (Feb 25, 2011)

rmzachar said:


> Any more pictures of what you did? I have the same boat that I'm going to start working on once it warms up around here. Nice to see another 1436L!



sorry, I just checked and didnt see any pics that show whats not already shown above. anything specific you need to know?


----------



## basstender10.6 (Feb 25, 2011)

That is a neat little rig you got there


----------



## aluminumboatlover (Feb 26, 2011)

i have a question. is the trolling motor made to be a bow mount because i have a transom mount and i dont like how it handles when trolling. i was thinking of a way i could make a bracket to mount it on.the only problem is that the steering handle would face forward and it would look ghetto. oh ya its a 35 p.o.t with a long shaft. any help very appreciated.


----------



## back4more (Feb 26, 2011)

the trolling motor pictured above is a transom mount. I just spun the head around. on minn kota endura TMs it should be as easy as removing 1 screw under the head unit. there may have been a slight pain getting the wires to stay out of the way when putting the screw back in. the screw goes through the shaft and so do the wires for the head of the unit.


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 26, 2011)

That's a really nice build. Everyone should keep in mind though that the navigation lights need to be visible above any other objects on the boat. Easily fixed with one of those elevated bow lights.


----------



## aluminumboatlover (Feb 26, 2011)

thank you back4more im defiantly going to do that with my motor.


----------



## back4more (Feb 27, 2011)

bobberboy said:


> That's a really nice build. Everyone should keep in mind though that the navigation lights need to be visible above any other objects on the boat. Easily fixed with one of those elevated bow lights.



youre right. when I installed the lights I hadnt decided to install the trolling motor at the bow. Ive got a 1232 now and Im thinking about installing the the same bow & stern lights pictured above. the light at the stern is a flip up 12" light. they are really affordable.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice job, was your fish finder working in that spot well enough? I assume you turned it around when ya sat up front?


----------



## 12_Tinner (Feb 28, 2011)

Great build, sucks you don't have it anymore  Love your "rail" idea and TM bracket. Going to put those ideas into my 12' V Aluminum in another month or so...can't wait to get it going


----------



## rmzachar (Feb 28, 2011)

How stable was that casting deck?


----------



## back4more (Feb 28, 2011)

FishingBuds said:


> Nice job, was your fish finder working in that spot well enough? I assume you turned it around when ya sat up front?



I dont remember using it when I sat up front. I never used the trolling motor after I made sure it was set up right, and I never use a fish finder to find fish (mostly just for depth). but I do remember that I did place it there based on good visibility from the rear seat. and looking at the pics it should be easily visible from the front.



12_Tinner said:


> Great build, sucks you don't have it anymore  Love your "rail" idea and TM bracket. Going to put those ideas into my 12' V Aluminum in another month or so...can't wait to get it going



I loved the rail too. Ive got a 1232 now and soon I will install the same style seats, exact bases and mounts but without the plywood on the benches. but I will not add a deck. floor or trolling motor. and my favorite addition will be another accessory rail. Ive actually just purchased the exact same fish finder, vertical rod holder and collapsible paddle  



rmzachar said:


> How stable was that casting deck?



I found it to be stable for standing there and casting on calm water. my original intent when building the deck was to add a seat insert there, but I decided not too for stability reasons. Im sure it would be stable enough for calm lakes but I fish mostly salt water rivers and creeks. I did wish that I hadnt put the trolling motor there in the way.


----------

